# ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الله ؟



## Muneer (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الله ؟*

هل يعلم اصدقاؤنا المسيحيون ان الكتاب المقدس الذي معهم قد صور الرب تبارك وتعالى بصوراً لا تليق أبداً بجلاله سبحانه وتعالى ، ووصفه بأقبح الصفات ؟!

إليك أخي القارىء الدليل والبرهان على ما نقول طبقاً للآتي : 

الله فوجىء بحسن صنعته !!!

في الاصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين ، بعد أن خلق الله وحوش الأرض ، نظر الله إلى ما خلق " فرأى الله ذلك أنه حسن . " ( 1 : 24 ) . " ورأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن " ( 1 : 31 ) . استخدام ( إذا ) الفجائية يدل على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد فوجىء بحسن صنعته - حاشاه - . كيف يفاجأ الخالق بحسن صنعته وكأنه لا يعلم مسبقاً هيئة ما سيخلق ؟ إن الله يعلم ما سيصنع قبل أن يصنع ويعلم حسن ما سيخلق قبل أن يخلق . 

الرب ساكن في الضباب !!!

يقول كاتب سفر أخبار الآيام الثاني [ 6 : 1 ] : " حينئذ قال سليمان. قال الرب إنه يسكن في الضباب . " 

الله موجود في اسرائيل فقط !!!

يقول كاتب سفر الملوك الثاني [ 5 : 15 ] : " فرجع الى رجل الله هو وكل جيشه ودخل ووقف امامه وقال هوذا قد عرفت انه ليس اله في كل الارض الا في اسرائيل. والآن فخذ بركة من عبدك." 

كيف يكون هذا ؟! كيف لا يكون إله إلا في اسرائيل ؟! إن الله الذي يؤمن به المسلمون هو لكل الناس، وليس لإسرائيل وحدها أو في إسرائيل وحدها . 

صوت مشي الله !!

يقول كاتب سفر التكوين مشيراً إلى آدم وحواء : " وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار " [ 3 : 8 ] 

كيف يسمع صوت الله وهو يمشي ؟! 

الرب يركب ملاكاً ويطير فوقه!

يقول كاتب سفر صموئيل الثاني [  22 : 7 _ 11 ]

" عِنْدَئِذٍ ارْتَجَّتِ الأَرْضُ وَتَزَلْزَلَتْ. ارْتَجَفَتْ أَسَاسَاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاهْتَزَّتْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ غَضِبَ. نَفَثَ أَنْفُهُ دُخَاناً، وانْدَلَعَتْ نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ، فَاتَّقَدَ مِنْهَا جَمْرٌ. طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، فَكَانَتِ الْغُيُومُ الْمُتَجَهِّمَةُ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. امتطى مَرْكَبَةً مِنْ مَلاَئِكَةِ الْكَرُوبِيمِ وَطَارَ وَتَجَلَّى عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ. " 

الله ينفخ بالبوق ويسير في الزوابع !!! 

يقول  كاتب سفر زكريا عن الله  [ 9 : 14 ] : 

" والسيد الرب ينفخ في البوق ويسير في زوابع الجنوب " 

الرب له أنف يخرج منه دخان وله فم يخرج منه نار ( كتنين ضخم )!!

وهذا طبقاً لما ورد في سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 22 : 9 ] يقول كاتب السفر :

" عِنْدَئِذٍ ارْتَجَّتِ الأَرْضُ وَتَزَلْزَلَتْ. ارْتَجَفَتْ أَسَاسَاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاهْتَزَّتْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ غَضِبَ. نَفَثَ أَنْفُهُ دُخَاناً، و نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ ، جمر اشتعلت منه . . . "

الله يبكي وعيناه تذرفان الدموع ليلاً ونهاراً على أورشليم !!! 

 جاء في سفر ارميا [ 14 : 17 ] ان الرب يقول لنبيه ارميا : 

" َقُلْ لَهُمْ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ: لِتَذْرِفْ عَيْنَايَ دُمُوعاً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً، وَلاَ تَكـُفَّا أَبَداً لأَنَّ أُورُشَلِيمَ سُحِقَتْ سَحْقاً عَظِيماً بِضَرْبَةٍ أَلِيمَةٍ جِدّاً." 

الله يدعو على نفسه بالهلاك والويل !!!

وهذا طبقاً لما ورد في سفر ارميا [ 10 : 17 ] يقول كاتب السفر :

" لأنه هكذا قال الرب . . . ويل لي من أجل سحقي . ضربتي عديمة الشفاء . فقلت إنما هذه مصيبة فأحتملها . خيمتي خربت وكل أطنابي قطعت . بني خرجوا عني . ليس من يبسط بعد خيمتي ويقيم شققي ."

أي عاقل يمكن أن يتصور ويقبل أن الذات الالهية المباركة تقول ويل لي من أجل سحقي ؟!!

والسحق هو البعد والهلاك ومنه قوله سبحانه وتعالى عن اصحاب جهنم : " فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير " 

الرب يحلق رؤوس وأرجل ولحى اليهود بموس مستأجرة !

وهذا طبقاً لما ورد في سفر إشعياء [ 7 : 20 ] يقول كاتب السفر :

" في ذلك اليوم يحلق السيد بموس مستأجرة في عبر النهر ، بملك أشور ، الرأس وشعر الرجلين ، وتنزع اللحية أيضاً ."

الريح والغيوم وسيلة لنقل الرب تحمله فيها حيث يريد !!! 

جاء في سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 22 : 10 ] عن الله : 

" طأ طأ السموات ونزل . . . طار ورؤى على أجنحة الريح " 

وورد في المزمور [18 : 10 ] : 

" هف على أجنحة الريح " والكلام عن الله سبحانه وتعالى ! 

وفي المزمور [ 104 : 3 ] : 

" المسقف علالية بالمياه . الجاعل السحاب مركبته . الماشي على أجنحة الريح " 

تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً . 

السحاب هو غبار رجل الله !!! 

وهذا طبقاً لما جاء في سفر ناحوم [ 1 : 3 ] : 

" طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ فِي الزَّوْبَعَةِ وَالْعَاصِفَةِ، وَالْغَمَامُ غُبَارُ قَدَمَيْهِ."

الغيوم تمنعنا من رؤية الله !! 
وهذا طبقاً لما جاء في سفر أيوب [ 22 : 14 ] : 

 " السحاب ستر له فلا يرى ، وعلى دائرة السموات يتمشى "  

الرب واقف على السلم ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!!!
يقول كاتب سفر التكوين [ 28 : 10 ] عن حلم يعقوب في بيت إيل : 

" أَمَّا يَعْقُوبُ فَتَوَجَّهَ مِنْ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ نَحْوَ حَارَانَ فَصَادَفَ مَوْضِعاً قَضَى فِيهِ لَيْلَتَهُ . . . وَرَأَى حُلْماً شَاهَدَ فِيهِ سُلَّماً قَائِمَةً عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَرَأْسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ وَمَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ تَصْعَدُ وَتَنْزِلُ عَلَيْهَا وَالرَّبُّ نَفْسُهُ وَاقِفٌ فَوْقَهَا !! " 

تشبيه الرب تبارك وتعالى بأنه (سكير) يصرخ عالياً من شدة الخمر !

يقول كاتب المزمور [ 78 : 65 ] عن الله سبحانه وتعالى : " فاستيقظ الرب كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر يصرخ عالياً من الخمر " ( تعالى الله عما يصفون )

الرب يأمر بالسُّكر !!!

" كُلُوا أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ.اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. " [ نشيد الإنشاد 5 : 1] 

تشبيه الرب تبارك وتعالى بأنثى الأسد ( لبوة ) وبالدب !

سفر العدد [ 24 : 9 ] :

" يَجْثِمُ كَأَسَدٍ، وَيَرْبِضُ كَلَبْوَةٍ."

" وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَإِلَهاً سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا عَرَفْتُكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضِ الْعَطَشِ. لَمَّا رَعُوا شَبِعُوا. شَبِعُوا وَارْتَفَعَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذَلِكَ نَسُونِي. فَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ. أَرْصُدُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ كَنَمِرٍ. أَصْدِمُهُمْ كَدُبَّةٍ مُثْكِلٍ وَأَشُقُّ شَغَافَ قَلْبِهِمْ وَآكُلُهُمْ هُنَاكَ كَلَبْوَةٍ. يُمَزِّقُهُمْ وَحْشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. " [هوشع 13: 4-8 ] 
فتارة كالدب وتارة كالاسد وتارة كلبوة !! هل هذا اسلوب رباني ؟!

 وهل تعلم عزيزي المتصفح  

ان الكتاب المقدس يقول أن موسى النبي عليه السلام رأى مؤخرة الله !

يقول كاتب سفر الخروج [ 33 : 23 ] ان الرب قال لموسى :

" ثم أرفع يدي فتنظر ورائي وأما وجهي فلا يرى "

بالله عليك أيها القارى الكريم تصور هذا المنظر وأنت ترى مؤخرة الواحد القهار !

الرب ينوح ويولول ويمشي عرياناً !!!

جاء في سفر ميخا [ 1 : 8 ] أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول عن نفسه : " لِهَذَا أَنُوحُ وَأُوَلْوِلُ وَأَمْشِي حَافِياً عُرْيَاناً، وَأُعْوِلُ كَبَنَاتِ آوَى، وَأَنْتَحِبُ كَالنَّعَامِ "

واذا تبون زيادة انا حاضر ..

تحياتي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Muneer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

اين  ردكم على موضوعي ؟؟

اذا كنتم على حق كما تزعمون فردوا عليه او احذفوه على الأقل ..

واظن الحذف اسهل بكثير من الرد على السؤال الصعب ..

انتظر ردكم يا اخواني المسيحيين ...تحياتي

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> في الاصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين ، بعد أن خلق الله وحوش الأرض ، نظر الله إلى ما خلق " فرأى الله ذلك أنه حسن . " ( 1 : 24 ) . " ورأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن " ( 1 : 31 ) . استخدام ( إذا ) الفجائية يدل على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد فوجىء بحسن صنعته - حاشاه - . كيف يفاجأ الخالق بحسن صنعته وكأنه لا يعلم مسبقاً هيئة ما سيخلق ؟ إن الله يعلم ما سيصنع قبل أن يصنع ويعلم حسن ما سيخلق قبل أن يخلق .


عم تحكي من عقلك لتعرف ان كلامك خطأ اقرأ النسخ الأساسية اليونانية والسريانية والعبرية لن تجد مفاجأة ابدا 
وإذا سنعتمد على تفسيرات لغوية مثل مابدنا مو مثل ماهي لا تنسى انو الله اقسم عندكم بالشمس والقمر والشمس والقمر والواو واو القسم


> الرب ساكن في الضباب !!!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر أخبار الآيام الثاني [ 6 : 1 ] : " حينئذ قال سليمان. قال الرب إنه يسكن في الضباب . "


1Kgs:8:10:
 10  وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس ان السحاب ملأ بيت الرب. (SVD)
1Kgs:8:11:
 11  ولم يستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب (SVD)
1Kgs:8:12:
 12. حينئذ تكلم سليمان.قال الرب انه يسكن في الضباب. (SVD)
سليمان من تكلم وسليمان ليس بنبي  عندنا ولكن الكلام مجازي ويعبر عن قوة الله  وسبب عدم قدرة الكهنة على الوقوف 


> الله موجود في اسرائيل فقط !!!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر الملوك الثاني [ 5 : 15 ] : " فرجع الى رجل الله هو وكل جيشه ودخل ووقف امامه وقال هوذا قد عرفت انه ليس اله في كل الارض الا في اسرائيل. والآن فخذ بركة من عبدك."
> 
> كيف يكون هذا ؟! كيف لا يكون إله إلا في اسرائيل ؟! إن الله الذي يؤمن به المسلمون هو لكل الناس، وليس لإسرائيل وحدها أو في إسرائيل وحدها .


هنا رجل ليس بمؤمن بالله وعندما لمس قدرت الله آمن أن اله اسرائيل هو الله الحق
الدليل النص التوراتي
 1. وكان نعمان رئيس جيش ملك ارام رجلا عظيما عند سيده مرفوع الوجه لانه عن يده اعطى الرب خلاصا لارام.وكان الرجل جبار بأس ابرص.
 2  وكان الاراميون قد خرجوا غزاة فسبوا من ارض اسرائيل فتاة صغيرة فكانت بين يدي امرأة نعمان.
 3  فقالت لمولاتها يا ليت سيدي امام النبي الذي في السامرة فانه كان يشفيه من برصه.
 4  فدخل واخبر سيده قائلا كذا وكذا قالت الجارية التي من ارض اسرائيل.
 5  فقال ملك ارام انطلق ذاهبا فارسل كتابا الى ملك اسرائيل.فذهب واخذ بيده عشر وزنات من الفضة وستة آلاف شاقل من الذهب وعشر حلل من الثياب.
 6  وأتى بالكتاب الى ملك اسرائيل يقول فيه الآن عند وصول هذا الكتاب اليك هوذا قد ارسلت اليك نعمان عبدي فاشفه من برصه.
 7  فلما قرأ ملك اسرائيل الكتاب مزّق ثيابه وقال هل انا الله لكي أميت واحيي حتى ان هذا يرسل اليّ ان اشفي رجلا من برصه.فاعلموا وانظروا انه انما يتعرض لي
 8  ولما سمع اليشع رجل الله ان ملك اسرائيل قد مزّق ثيابه ارسل الى الملك يقول لماذا مزّقت ثيابك.ليات اليّ فيعلم انه يوجد نبي في اسرائيل.
 9. فجاء نعمان بخيله ومركباته ووقف عند باب بيت اليشع.
 10  فارسل اليه اليشع رسولا يقول اذهب واغتسل سبع مرّات في الاردن فيرجع لحمك اليك وتطهر.
 11  فغضب نعمان ومضى وقال هوذا قلت انه يخرج اليّ ويقف ويدعو باسم الرب الهه ويردد يده فوق الموضع فيشفي الابرص.
 12  أليس ابانة وفرفر نهرا دمشق احسن من جميع مياه اسرائيل.أما كنت اغتسل بهما فاطهر.ورجع ومضى بغيظ.
 13  فتقدم عبيده وكلموه وقالوا يا ابانا لو قال لك النبي امرا عظيما أما كنت تعمله فكم بالحري اذ قال لك اغتسل واطهر.
 14  فنزل وغطس في الاردن سبع مرات حسب قول رجل الله فرجع لحمه كلحم صبي صغير وطهر.
 15. فرجع الى رجل الله هو وكل جيشه ودخل ووقف امامه وقال هوذا قد عرفت انه ليس اله في كل الارض الا في اسرائيل.والآن فخذ بركة من عبدك.
 16  فقال حيّ هو الرب الذي انا واقف امامه اني لا آخذ.والحّ عليه ان ياخذ فابى.


> صوت مشي الله !!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر التكوين مشيراً إلى آدم وحواء : " وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار " [ 3 : 8 ]
> 
> كيف يسمع صوت الله وهو يمشي ؟!


سأرد عليها غدا ولكن كي لا نضيع بالموضوع مارأيك بالرد على الأخطاء السابقة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي الحبيب منير نبي زيادة طبعاً .


----------



## Muneer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

عم تحكي من عقلك لتعرف ان كلامك خطأ اقرأ النسخ الأساسية اليونانية والسريانية والعبرية لن تجد مفاجأة ابدا 
وإذا سنعتمد على تفسيرات لغوية مثل مابدنا مو مثل ماهي لا تنسى انو الله اقسم عندكم بالشمس والقمر والشمس والقمر والواو واو القسم
=========

يعني افهم من كلامك ان النص غير صحيح !! 

المهم انها من كتبكم ولا تختلف النسخ عن غيرها ؟ وطبعاً سنعتمد على التفسير اللغوي ..وبعدين النص واظح وصريح

ان الله تفاجأ و(إذا) تفيد الفجائية .. يا اخي الكريم اسمع المثل (الله ماشفناه بالعقل عرفناه) =========
:
10 وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس ان السحاب ملأ بيت الرب. (SVD)
1Kgs:8:11:
11 ولم يستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب (SVD)
1Kgs:8:12:
12. حينئذ تكلم سليمان.قال الرب انه يسكن في الضباب. (SVD)
سليمان من تكلم وسليمان ليس بنبي عندنا ولكن الكلام مجازي ويعبر عن قوة الله وسبب عدم قدرة الكهنة على الوقوف 
=========
كلامك مفهوم نوعاً ما 

نفس الشيء التفسير اللغوي واضح 
=========
هنا رجل ليس بمؤمن بالله وعندما لمس قدرت الله آمن أن اله اسرائيل هو الله الحق
الدليل النص التوراتي
1. وكان نعمان رئيس جيش ملك ارام رجلا عظيما عند سيده مرفوع الوجه لانه عن يده اعطى الرب خلاصا لارام.وكان الرجل جبار بأس ابرص.
2 وكان الاراميون قد خرجوا غزاة فسبوا من ارض اسرائيل فتاة صغيرة فكانت بين يدي امرأة نعمان.
3 فقالت لمولاتها يا ليت سيدي امام النبي الذي في السامرة فانه كان يشفيه من برصه.
4 فدخل واخبر سيده قائلا كذا وكذا قالت الجارية التي من ارض اسرائيل.
5 فقال ملك ارام انطلق ذاهبا فارسل كتابا الى ملك اسرائيل.فذهب واخذ بيده عشر وزنات من الفضة وستة آلاف شاقل من الذهب وعشر حلل من الثياب.
6 وأتى بالكتاب الى ملك اسرائيل يقول فيه الآن عند وصول هذا الكتاب اليك هوذا قد ارسلت اليك نعمان عبدي فاشفه من برصه.
7 فلما قرأ ملك اسرائيل الكتاب مزّق ثيابه وقال هل انا الله لكي أميت واحيي حتى ان هذا يرسل اليّ ان اشفي رجلا من برصه.فاعلموا وانظروا انه انما يتعرض لي
8 ولما سمع اليشع رجل الله ان ملك اسرائيل قد مزّق ثيابه ارسل الى الملك يقول لماذا مزّقت ثيابك.ليات اليّ فيعلم انه يوجد نبي في اسرائيل.
9. فجاء نعمان بخيله ومركباته ووقف عند باب بيت اليشع.
10 فارسل اليه اليشع رسولا يقول اذهب واغتسل سبع مرّات في الاردن فيرجع لحمك اليك وتطهر.
11 فغضب نعمان ومضى وقال هوذا قلت انه يخرج اليّ ويقف ويدعو باسم الرب الهه ويردد يده فوق الموضع فيشفي الابرص.
12 أليس ابانة وفرفر نهرا دمشق احسن من جميع مياه اسرائيل.أما كنت اغتسل بهما فاطهر.ورجع ومضى بغيظ.
13 فتقدم عبيده وكلموه وقالوا يا ابانا لو قال لك النبي امرا عظيما أما كنت تعمله فكم بالحري اذ قال لك اغتسل واطهر.
14 فنزل وغطس في الاردن سبع مرات حسب قول رجل الله فرجع لحمه كلحم صبي صغير وطهر.
15. فرجع الى رجل الله هو وكل جيشه ودخل ووقف امامه وقال هوذا قد عرفت انه ليس اله في كل الارض الا في اسرائيل.والآن فخذ بركة من عبدك.
16 فقال حيّ هو الرب الذي انا واقف امامه اني لا آخذ.والحّ عليه ان ياخذ فابى.
=========

استغرب فعلاً شيء عجيب يا اخي خير الكلام ما قل ودل 

وانت لاتأتي بردود مختصرة لماذا ؟ اختصر 

فهمنا ان الرجل ليس مؤمن بالله . 
=========

انتظر ردك على الباقي لان عندي المزيد من هذه النصوص التي تحتاج الى تفسير وتوضيح منك..

تحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> استغرب فعلاً شيء عجيب يا اخي خير الكلام ما قل ودل
> 
> وانت لاتأتي بردود مختصرة لماذا ؟ اختصر
> 
> فهمنا ان الرجل ليس مؤمن بالله .


 
انت بتلعب لعب عيال؟ اسألك سؤال صغير و بتجاوبني بسؤال صغير... في بعض المواضيع الي تحتاج صفحات للرد عليها, فاذا كنت ليس اهلا لقراءة الردود فلا تعب نفسك و غيرك بطريح مواضيع انت مش راضي تقرأ ردودها اذا كانت طويلة....

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> انت بتلعب لعب عيال؟ اسألك سؤال صغير و بتجاوبني بسؤال صغير... في بعض المواضيع الي تحتاج صفحات للرد عليها, فاذا كنت ليس اهلا لقراءة الردود فلا تعب نفسك و غيرك بطريح مواضيع انت مش راضي تقرأ ردودها اذا كانت طويلة....
> 
> سلام و نعمة



:smile02 :smile02  مهرج قصدك صح

اسمع انا لن ارد عليك  بنفس اسلوبك الجميل .. وهذا الكلام يدل على انك متعصب جداً ..

رد على اسألتي وارجوك لا اريد ان ارى مثل هذه الردود التي بلا معنى ..

ترضى اقولك لعب عيال .. والله عيب عليك كمحاور..

افهم هذي الكلمة خير الكلام ماقل ودل  ابي ردود واظحه بخط كبير  وليس خط مثل خط النمل

انتم تفعلون هذا عمداً حتى تتعبو قارئ الموضوع  ..

ولو كان الرد كبير لا اقصد ان يكون كبير كبير  ولا صغير صغير  اختار حجم 4 هذا جيبد 

فهمت ولا تبي 10 صفحات عشان تفهم مع احترامي لك ..

تحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااام

ملاحظة:- عندك رد ولا لاترد ارجوك يا اخي..


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

عجبي, اصبح الان حجة المسلم حجم الخط فالمسلم لا يريد رد بخط صغيره لانه لا يدخل عقله.... فعلا مساكين, الرب يصبرك عليهم يامحبة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> انت بتلعب لعب عيال؟ اسألك سؤال صغير و بتجاوبني بسؤال صغير... في بعض المواضيع الي تحتاج صفحات للرد عليها, فاذا كنت ليس اهلا لقراءة الردود فلا تعب نفسك و غيرك بطريح مواضيع انت مش راضي تقرأ ردودها اذا كانت طويلة....
> 
> سلام و نعمة


===
الأخ منير يلعب لعب عيال :
و أنا أضيع و أضع اسئلة كثيرة :
من تريدون ان يحاوركم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (26 نوفمبر 2005)

> يعني افهم من كلامك ان النص غير صحيح !!
> 
> المهم انها من كتبكم ولا تختلف النسخ عن غيرها ؟ وطبعاً سنعتمد على التفسير اللغوي ..وبعدين النص واظح وصريح
> 
> ان الله تفاجأ و(إذا) تفيد الفجائية .. يا اخي الكريم اسمع المثل (الله ماشفناه بالعقل عرفناه) =========


حبيب ممكن ماتفسر على كيفك ممكن تجيب تفسير الآية الصحيح


> نفس الشيء التفسير اللغوي واضح


اي انك تعترف بالخطأ ام لا 


> استغرب فعلاً شيء عجيب يا اخي خير الكلام ما قل ودل
> 
> وانت لاتأتي بردود مختصرة لماذا ؟ اختصر
> 
> فهمنا ان الرجل ليس مؤمن بالله .


صح خير الكلام ماقل ودل ولكن هذا لمن يتأكد بنفسه من الآية واضطريت ان اورد الإصحاح كامل لتفهم المعنى الصحيح


----------



## Muneer (26 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> حبيب ممكن ماتفسر على كيفك ممكن تجيب تفسير الآية الصحيح
> 
> اي انك تعترف بالخطأ ام لا
> 
> صح خير الكلام ماقل ودل ولكن هذا لمن يتأكد بنفسه من الآية واضطريت ان اورد الإصحاح كامل لتفهم المعنى الصحيح



اولاً :- شيء واضح لايحتاج لتفسير ان الله تفاجأ من خلقه وانا ما افسر من 

عقلي النص امامي ولو راى اي شخص هذا النص

لفهم معناه بالتأكيد..

ثانياً :- قلت " نفس الشيء التفسير اللغوي واضح " اقصد يا ذكي ان النص 

واضح قال الرب يسكن في الضباب ...لاتحتاج 

لعبقرية..

خير الكلام ماقل ودل  ضع ماهو يثبت صحة كلامك فقط لاداعي لوضع الكثير من النصوص..

اخ محبة يبدو انك تنسى الموضوع  او تتناسى ويبدو انك بدأت  التعليق على كلامي فقط :big 

هيا يا رجل النصوص امامك  ..تحياتي لك اخ محبة 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (26 نوفمبر 2005)

> اولاً :- شيء واضح لايحتاج لتفسير ان الله تفاجأ من خلقه وانا ما افسر من
> 
> عقلي النص امامي ولو راى اي شخص هذا النص
> 
> لفهم معناه بالتأكيد..


ياأخي شو هل الحكي لا بقدم ولا بأخر الأنجيل ليس عربي مبين يعني نحنا فينا نقول عن الىية القرآنية الله يهدي من يشاء  اي ان الله هو الذي يريد هذا 
اخي هناك تفسير لكل شو رأيك تعتمدوا


> قلت " نفس الشيء التفسير اللغوي واضح " اقصد يا ذكي ان النص
> 
> واضح قال الرب يسكن في الضباب ...لاتحتاج
> 
> لعبقرية..


حبيب شو حابب تتكلم بجهل بصير اجهل منك قلت لك ان سليمان من قال هذا وسليمان عندنا نحن ملك وليس نبي وقال هذا تعبير عن الحالة التي كانت حاصلة وليس المقصود بها انه فعلا يسكن في الضباب
مثال بسيط وطني في قلبي او يسكن في قلبي هل اصبحت سوريا كلها داخل قلبي ام هذا تعبير عن الحب لسوريا 
فهمت المقصود


> اخ محبة يبدو انك تنسى الموضوع او تتناسى ويبدو انك بدأت التعليق على كلامي فقط
> 
> هيا يا رجل النصوص امامك ..تحياتي لك اخ محبة


لا يهم على ماذا اعلق ولكن مافائدة أن اكمل إذا على الشغلات البسيطة انت متعنت بعد ان نصل لنتيجة فيها سأكمل موضوعي


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> اولاً :- شيء واضح لايحتاج لتفسير ان الله تفاجأ من خلقه وانا ما افسر من
> 
> عقلي النص امامي ولو راى اي شخص هذا النص
> 
> لفهم معناه بالتأكيد..




بتقول النص واضح معناه, و لما نفسر معناه بتقول لا هذا مو صحيح, لذلك عغند الاختلاف وجب الرجوع الى التفاسير الاصلية, و ما دام النص سهل فانت ليش خائف من ذكر التفاسير؟؟

هيا يا شاطر روح هات لنا التفاسير حتى نستمر معك بالمحاورة


----------



## Muneer (26 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بتقول النص واضح معناه, و لما نفسر معناه بتقول لا هذا مو صحيح, لذلك عغند الاختلاف وجب الرجوع الى التفاسير الاصلية, و ما دام النص سهل فانت ليش خائف من ذكر التفاسير؟؟
> 
> هيا يا شاطر روح هات لنا التفاسير حتى نستمر معك بالمحاورة
> 
> ...



:smile02 :smile02  مرحبا My Rock

اسف اولاً على التأخر في الرد .. 

طبعاً النص واضح  مثال يا عبقري : وضعت الكتاب على الطاولة فنظرت اليه إذا هو جميل !!! 

لاحظ اني تفاجأت .. والله ان اي شخص عاقل سيضحك على هذا الكلام.. كيف تتفاجأ بجمال الكتاب الم يكن جميل 

في يدك

ولا اصبح جميل عندما وضعته على الطاولة ..طبعاً سيضحك الناس على هذا الكلام 

فما بالك بكلام الله  ..اما عجيبة ... وبعدين يا عزيزي  My Rock  انت و محبة الله يسلمه

تعلقون على ردودي .. عندكم النصوص الباقيه ردود عليها او انكم ماوجدتوا تفسي رلها مقنع :big 


تحياتي لك اخي العزيز My Rock

سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

اولا ما راح اعطيك الفرصة بالهروب و ذلك بنزولك بمستوى المحاورة الى هذا المستوى الي تستفز به الجهة المقابلة و تنعته بالعبقري...​لكن بنرد عليك و بعدها بنفتح نفس الموضوع عن الله في الاسلام و نشوف ردك, بس لا تقلي هات التفاسير...




> الله فوجىء بحسن صنعته !!!
> في الاصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين ، بعد أن خلق الله وحوش الأرض ، نظر الله إلى ما خلق " فرأى الله ذلك أنه حسن . " ( 1 : 24 ) . " ورأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن " ( 1 : 31 ) . استخدام ( إذا ) الفجائية يدل على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد فوجىء بحسن صنعته - حاشاه - . كيف يفاجأ الخالق بحسن صنعته وكأنه لا يعلم مسبقاً هيئة ما سيخلق ؟ إن الله يعلم ما سيصنع قبل أن يصنع ويعلم حسن ما سيخلق قبل أن يخلق .



اولا الكتاب المقدس ليس منزل باللغة العربية, فتعريبك ل اذا هي بدون اي معنى في هذه الحالة, اذ هي ليست للتعجب حسب النصوص الاصلية, فالله لم يفاجأ ابدا بصنع خليقته, وذلك معروف لدى المسيحيين و اليهود و التفسير يفسر الحالة:

أية ٢٦ 

: "وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير
السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الأرض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الأرض

"

أخيرًا توج الله خليقته الأرضية بخلق الإنسان ولم يخلقه أول المخلوقات لسببين

:-

. 

١. حتى لا يظن الإنسان نفسه شريكًا لله فى الخلق فيتضع أى ٤:٣٨
٢

. الله خلقه بعد أن أعد له كل شئ ليعيش في جنة غرسها الله له. بعد خلق المسكن خلق
الساكن

. والله لم يخلق الإنسان كخليقة وسط مخلوقات بلا حصر وإنما نلاحظ فرقين
أساسيين

*أية ٣١ *

*: "وراى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا"*

حسن جدًا 
:

فكل الخليفة قد تمت، لا بل الإنسان موضع سرور الله قد خلق

.

فخلق الله الإنسان علي صورته

…. وباركهم… أملاوا الأرض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا
الإنسان كالعملة المطبوع عليها صورة ملك البلاد، والإنسان مطبوع عليه صورة الله والله
محبة، لذلك قال المسيح 

"أحبوا أعدائكم" فمن إمتلأ قلبه محبة للكل حتي اعدائه يصير عملة
قابلة للتداول في السماء 

(أي يدخل الملكوت فيخلص)، ومن لا يعرف المحبة يصبح خارج
١٠ 

. ونحن نحيا في العالم لنجاهد في الصلاة -٧:٤+ ١٦- الملكوت (عملة براني) ايو ١٠:٣
والصوم

…الخ لنمتلئ من الروح القدس، ومن يمتلئ من الروح يمتلئ محبة رو ٥:٥ + غل
٢٢

:٥ . وفي النهاية من يغلب في جهاده ويمتلئ محبة يصبح عملة قابلة للتداول في السماء أي
يخلص

. وقطعًا فمن يوجد فيه صورة الملك مطبوعة فهو  مْل  ك لله " أنا لحبيبي وحبيبي لي"

ونحن خلقنا علي صورة الله لنصير قادرين علي الحب والصداقة مع الله 

"لذاتي مع بني آدم".

لقد صارت الخطية سببًا لفقدان الإتصال مع الله، فأرسل لنا الله أنبياء هم أقرب الناس له وهم 
قادرين أن يوصلوا للإنسان إرادة الله ومحبة الله وصداقته للإنسان، وهناك أية كانت تعبر عن
إشتياق الإنسان لتجسد المسيح، فيصير الأتصال بالله مباشرة سه ً لا ولتدخل النفس في علاقة
الحب هذه مع المسيح 

" ليتك كأخ لي الراضع ثدييي أمي (تجسد) فأجدك في الخارج وأقبلك
فلا يخزونني 

(نش ١:٨ ) وفي علاقة الحب هذه لذة للنفس ولذة لله.

ومن هو علي صورة الله يباركه الله

: وباركهم. والبركة هنا نوعان:

٤٣ 

١

. أملأوا الأرض :

.( 

كثرة عددية وهذه للحيوان( آيه ٢٢ ) وللإنسان( آيه ٢٨

.( 

٢٨ ، ٢. تسلطوا(آية ٢٦
وهذه للإنسان فقط

. فالسلطان هو بركة خاصة للإنسان فقط. ولكن لمن؟ لمن هو علي صورة
الله

.

لذلك نفهم ضمنًا أن من يكون علي صورة الله يكون له سلطان علي شهوته، وعلي الخطية 

. 

عمومًا، وكلما إبتعدنا عن صورة الله نفقد هذه البركة... وأنت تسود عليها تك ٧
ما ذكرا سابقا يوضح معنى الاية,و يوضح ان تفسيرك للاية هو محض افتراء و خيال..

يتبع..


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

​


> الرب ساكن في الضباب !!!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر أخبار الآيام الثاني [ 6 : 1 ] : " حينئذ قال سليمان. قال الرب إنه يسكن في الضباب . "


 
رد عليها الاخ محبة, انت شخصيا اقتنعت برده و طلبت منه الاختصار, على كل حال, لو حاب نذكرلك الرد عليه مرة ثانية, و لا يهمك, تأمر و احنا بالخدمة






> الله موجود في اسرائيل فقط !!!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر الملوك الثاني [ 5 : 15 ] : " فرجع الى رجل الله هو وكل جيشه ودخل ووقف امامه وقال هوذا قد عرفت انه ليس اله في كل الارض الا في اسرائيل. والآن فخذ بركة من عبدك."
> 
> كيف يكون هذا ؟! كيف لا يكون إله إلا في اسرائيل ؟! إن الله الذي يؤمن به المسلمون هو لكل الناس، وليس لإسرائيل وحدها أو في إسرائيل وحدها .




كمان رد عليك الاخ المحبة فلا داعي للتكرار, لكن لو حاب الرد مرة ثانية, مافي مشكلة







> صوت مشي الله !!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر التكوين مشيراً إلى آدم وحواء : " وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار " [ 3 : 8 ]
> 
> كيف يسمع صوت الله وهو يمشي ؟!


 
قابل الإنسان حب الله بالعصيان
. وقابل الله عصيان الإنسان بالحب حتي يرجع له الإنسان.
صوت الله
: الصوت لا يمشي، لكننا نسمع هنا أن صوت الله كان ماشيًا. إذا هو كلمة الله،
) 
الأبن الوحيد الجنس الذي جاء مبادرًا بالحب ليقتنص الإنسان الساقط ويقيمه (عب ١٦:٢
ماشيًا
: الكلمة العبرية تفيد أنه يمشي للمسرة، فهذا هو فرح الله أن يخلص الإنسان بإبنه.
الان تعرف لماذا طالبت بالتفاسير, لانك كنت حتلقى الجواب بنفسك, فالكتاب المقدس متسلسل و نصوصه تدعم بعضها, لذلك يجب ان تكون لك معرفة في نصوص الكتاب المقدس كلها حتى تستطيع الحكم





> الرب يركب ملاكاً ويطير فوقه!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 22 : 7 _ 11 ]
> 
> " عِنْدَئِذٍ ارْتَجَّتِ الأَرْضُ وَتَزَلْزَلَتْ. ارْتَجَفَتْ أَسَاسَاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاهْتَزَّتْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ غَضِبَ. نَفَثَ أَنْفُهُ دُخَاناً، وانْدَلَعَتْ نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ، فَاتَّقَدَ مِنْهَا جَمْرٌ. طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، فَكَانَتِ الْغُيُومُ الْمُتَجَهِّمَةُ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. امتطى مَرْكَبَةً مِنْ مَلاَئِكَةِ الْكَرُوبِيمِ وَطَارَ وَتَجَلَّى عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ. "



*وركب على كاروب *
لأن عرش الله مركبة كاروبيمية . وإذا كان كاروب يعن ى معرفة فيكون المعنى أن الله تمجد
فوق كمال المعرفة وتعنى أيضًا أن الله يرتاح فى من يعرفه 
. *و **** رئى على أجنحة الريح : *أى كان خلاصه وعمل  ه
سريعًا جدًا 
*أرسل سهامًا فشتتهم، برقًا فأزعجهم : *أرسل الإنجيليين الذين ل  ه فى العالم كله كسهام وكبروق فى
قوتهم وفى العجائب فإ نزعجت ممالك إبليس حين دخل الإيمان للعالم كله 
. وبإختصار فكلمة الله يطأطئ السموات
بتجسده لينزل إلينا مشرقًا كشمس البر على الجالسين فى الظلمة، أمام  ه يرتعد كل ما هو زمنى فينا فتتقدس
سمواتنا الداخلية 
(نفس) وأرضنا (جسد) ويبدد ظلمة الجهل التى كانت فينا . وأعطانا معرفة فصرنا هياكل لله
والروح القدس وصرنا كمركبة كاروبيمية 
. وهو ركب على السحاب كما على كاروب وصعد ليحملنا إليه ويجلسنا
مع  ه فى السماويات فكل من كان هيك ً لا لله يكون فى السماويات وكل من صار كمركبة كاروبيمية يعرف الله صار
فى السماويات 
. وأرسل تلاميذه ورسله كسها م وتنفذ كرازتهم الإنجيلية إلى القلوب، وتبرق فيها بنور المعرفة
فيهتز كل شر فيها وتقوم مملكة الرب داخلها
.
يتبع..


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

​


> الله ينفخ بالبوق ويسير في الزوابع !!!
> 
> يقول كاتب سفر زكريا عن الله [ 9 : 14 ] :
> 
> " والسيد الرب ينفخ في البوق ويسير في زوابع الجنوب "





النفخ في البوق هي وظيفة الكهنة في الاعياد و ايضا في الحروب للتنبيه ضد الخطر القادم, والله الان بروحة القدوس ينذرنا باننا مازلنا في حرب حتى ننتبه و ننتصر به
يسير في زوابع الجنوب : زوابع الجنوب هي ذات النوع الساخن و هي اشارة الى الى الحرارة الروحية و حرب الحارين بالروح ضد ابليس حرب رهيبة وبقوة مثل زوابع الجنوب التي تأتي من بلاد العرب و المعروفة بالحارة





> الرب له أنف يخرج منه دخان وله فم يخرج منه نار ( كتنين ضخم )!!
> 
> وهذا طبقاً لما ورد في سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 22 : 9 ] يقول كاتب السفر :
> 
> " عِنْدَئِذٍ ارْتَجَّتِ الأَرْضُ وَتَزَلْزَلَتْ. ارْتَجَفَتْ أَسَاسَاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاهْتَزَّتْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ غَضِبَ. نَفَثَ أَنْفُهُ دُخَاناً، و نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ ، جمر اشتعلت منه . . . "


 

لقد رأى الله ويده القوية خلال التجارب بل بروح النبوة إمتد نظر داود ليرى ما حلّ بالإنسان بحسد إبليس وكيف
نزل الله الكلمة بذاته من السماء ليعلن حبه ا لنارى نحو البشر، الأمر الذى أدهش المسكونة كلها، السماء
والأرض
. *إرتجت الأرض ... لأنه غضب : *لقد غضب الله بسبب الخطية وغضب الله لما فعلته الخطية بحياة
الإنسان وبطبيعته 
. غضب الله على داود بسبب خطيته فلم يفارق السيف بيته وغضب على سدوم وعمورة
فإحترقا بنار وكبريت، وغضب على محاولة عزيا إغتصاب الكهنوت فحدثت زلزلة رهيبة 
. لكن غضب الله على
ما حدث من دمار للإنسان الذى خلقه جعله يتجسد ويصلب لينقذ الإنسان وعمل  ه هذا أدهش المسكونة 
*فإرتجت*
*الأرض وإرتعدت السموات *
أمام هذا الحب الفائق الذى ظهر فى التجسد






> الله يبكي وعيناه تذرفان الدموع ليلاً ونهاراً على أورشليم !!!
> 
> جاء في سفر ارميا [ 14 : 17 ] ان الرب يقول لنبيه ارميا :
> 
> " َقُلْ لَهُمْ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ: لِتَذْرِفْ عَيْنَايَ دُمُوعاً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً، وَلاَ تَكـُفَّا أَبَداً لأَنَّ أُورُشَلِيمَ سُحِقَتْ سَحْقاً عَظِيماً بِضَرْبَةٍ أَلِيمَةٍ جِدّاً."




يا عزيزي, كنت اتمنى ان تكون قد قرأت النص فعلا, فالمتكلم هنا ليس الله, بل النبي الذي يذرف دمعا بتوجيه من الله...
معلش, لا قصدي التجريح, لكن فعلا انها حالة محزنة, انك بتنقل كلام عن السنة اخربن و لا تتأكد منه بنفسك.. بكل محبة, كان الاجدر بك ان تراجع النصوص و تتأكد منها, لانها ليست مسألة اظهار العيب في الطرف الاخر, و انما مسألة مصداقية و حقيقة.








> الله يدعو على نفسه بالهلاك والويل !!!
> 
> وهذا طبقاً لما ورد في سفر ارميا [ 10 : 17 ] يقول كاتب السفر :
> 
> ...





اما انك غير امين في ذكرك للنص, او انك فقط استنسخت الشبهة و لم تتأكد من صحتها اصلا...

لان شاهد النص يقول:

اجمعي من الارض حزمك ايتها الساكنة في الحصار.


يعني مختصر الكلام الشاهد الي ذكرته خطأ...


يتبع...


----------



## Muneer (27 نوفمبر 2005)

اولا ما راح اعطيك الفرصة بالهروب و ذلك بنزولك بمستوى المحاورة الى هذا المستوى الي تستفز به الجهة المقابلة و تنعته بالعبقري...
لكن بنرد عليك و بعدها بنفتح نفس الموضوع عن الله في الاسلام و نشوف ردك, بس لا تقلي هات التفاسير...
====
لاتخاف منير لا يهرب .. واذا أزعجك قول عبقري  انا آسف سامحني اذا كان هذا يرضيك ..

====
النفخ في البوق هي وظيفة الكهنة في الاعياد و ايضا في الحروب للتنبيه ضد الخطر القادم, والله الان بروحة القدوس ينذرنا باننا مازلنا في حرب حتى ننتبه و ننتصر به
يسير في زوابع الجنوب : زوابع الجنوب هي ذات النوع الساخن و هي اشارة الى الى الحرارة الروحية و حرب الحارين بالروح ضد ابليس حرب رهيبة وبقوة مثل زوابع الجنوب التي تأتي من بلاد العرب و المعروفة بالحارة
====

هل هذا هو تفسير النص؟ انت أولاً عرفت البوق وثانياً شرحت معنى زوابع الجنوب..

وكأنك تنسى هذه (والسيد الرب ينفخ في البوق ) هنا ذكر  ان   الرب ينفخ البوق لم تفسر ما معنى هذا الكلام..

افهم من هذا ان الله ينفخ في البوق فعلاً كما في الكتاب المقدس.؟
====

لقد رأى الله ويده القوية خلال التجارب بل بروح النبوة إمتد نظر داود ليرى ما حلّ بالإنسان بحسد إبليس وكيف
نزل الله الكلمة بذاته من السماء ليعلن حبه ا لنارى نحو البشر، الأمر الذى أدهش المسكونة كلها، السماء
والأرض
. إرتجت الأرض ... لأنه غضب : لقد غضب الله بسبب الخطية وغضب الله لما فعلته الخطية بحياة
الإنسان وبطبيعته 
. غضب الله على داود بسبب خطيته فلم يفارق السيف بيته وغضب على سدوم وعمورة
فإحترقا بنار وكبريت، وغضب على محاولة عزيا إغتصاب الكهنوت فحدثت زلزلة رهيبة 
. لكن غضب الله على
ما حدث من دمار للإنسان الذى خلقه جعله يتجسد ويصلب لينقذ الإنسان وعمل  ه هذا أدهش المسكونة 
فإرتجت
الأرض وإرتعدت السموات 
أمام هذا الحب الفائق الذى ظهر فى التجسد
====

اي ان هذا تشبيه لغضب الله؟ اما ماذا؟ واذا قلت تشبيه فهذه مصيبة !! غضب الله يشبه بهذه الطريقة 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .
====

سأرد على الباقي غداَ لان الوقت تأخر واكرر اسفي  على كلمة عبقري ..

تحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

طيب مادامك رديت على الجزء هذا, خلينا نكمل منه حتىبعدهاممتفل للجزء الي بعده




			
				Muneer قال:
			
		

> لاتخاف منير لا يهرب


 
دا شئ يفرحني جدا







> هل هذا هو تفسير النص؟ انت أولاً عرفت البوق وثانياً شرحت معنى زوابع الجنوب..


 
حبيبي. هذا  كلام الله وهذا تفسيره, يعني حتشكك حتى بالتفسير...



> وكأنك تنسى هذه (والسيد الرب ينفخ في البوق ) هنا ذكر ان الرب ينفخ البوق لم تفسر ما معنى هذا الكلام..


 
حبيبي ماحدا ناسي لكن التفسير واظح اي ان الرب ينفخ في البوق معناها ان الرب ينبه بالمخاطر القادة كما هي مفسرة اعلاه




> افهم من هذا ان الله ينفخ في البوق فعلاً كما في الكتاب المقدس.؟


اذا كان هذا استنتاجك من التفسير, بصراحة ادعوك الى صفوة البال واعادة القراءة بتأني

 



> اي ان هذا تشبيه لغضب الله؟ اما ماذا؟ واذا قلت تشبيه فهذه مصيبة !! غضب الله يشبه بهذه الطريقة


 
اين التشبيه با اخي؟ النص الاعلى بيفسرك اي معن الدخا و النار, اي هما الخراب التي لحقا في صدوم و عمورة...

 



> سأرد على الباقي غداَ لان الوقت تأخر واكرر اسفي على كلمة عبقري ..


 

منتظر ردك بشوق, انا من اول لحظة سامحتك لكن حبيت الاشارة حتى نرقى الى الحوار الهادئ الهادف البناء


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*[quote]*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> طيب مادامك رديت على الجزء هذا, خلينا نكمل منه حتىبعدهاممتفل للجزء الي بعده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*آسف على التأخير عزيزي My Roock 

بسبب الامتحنات ... ولسه يمكن اتغيب عن المنتدى لمدة قصيرة  وارجع  عندي بحث ولازم انتهي منه..*

 ====

 حبيبي. هذا  كلام الله وهذا تفسيره, يعني حتشكك حتى بالتفسير...
  ====

*هذا تفسيركم انتم وبصراح هذا من حقي ان اشك في التفسير  لأني لست بمسيحي ..

لا اقصد الأهانة لك او لغيرك ..*====


====

حبيبي ماحدا ناسي لكن التفسير واظح اي ان الرب ينفخ في البوق معناها ان الرب ينبه بالمخاطر القادة كما هي مفسرة اعلاه

====


*هذا يعني انك تقر بأن الرب ينفخ في البوق؟ اعتبر هذا اقرار منك.*

====



====
اذا كان هذا استنتاجك من التفسير, بصراحة ادعوك الى صفوة البال واعادة القراءة بتأني
==== 

*معك حق يجب ان  اعيد القرأة في النصوص السابقة.. *==== 
اين التشبيه با اخي؟ النص الاعلى بيفسرك اي معن الدخا و النار, اي هما الخراب التي لحقا في صدوم و عمورة...
====
  قال(...لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ غَضِبَ. نَفَثَ أَنْفُهُ دُخَاناً، و نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ ،....) الخ ..


*اي غضب الرب شبه بهذه الطريقة هذا هو مافهمته من النص ام التفسير فهو يتكلم عنضب الله بسبب الخطيئة

ولم يذكر لماذا قال نفث من انفه دخاناً ... هذا ما اريد تفسيره  ..لان هذا هو ظاهر الأية امامي يقول هكذا ..*

 ====

منتظر ردك بشوق, انا من اول لحظة سامحتك لكن حبيت الاشارة حتى نرقى الى الحوار الهادئ الهادف البناء


سلام و نعمة
==== 


*شكراً لأنك سامحتني فهذا يدل على طيبت قلبك وسعت بالك وصبرك ..

تحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااااام*


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *آسف على التأخير عزيزي My Roock *
> 
> *بسبب الامتحنات ... ولسه يمكن اتغيب عن المنتدى لمدة قصيرة وارجع عندي بحث ولازم انتهي منه..*


 
شئ اكيد, خذ بالك من دراستك و الحوار ماله منتهي ...موجودين على طول...
====


*



هذا تفسيركم انتم وبصراح هذا من حقي ان اشك في التفسير لأني لست بمسيحي ..

لا اقصد الأهانة لك او لغيرك ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اخي الحبيب, يمكنك ان لا تقتنع بالتفسير فهذا امر شخصي يرجع لك, لكن لا تستطيع الحكم على ان التفسير خطأ لانك و بكل بساطة لا تحمل اي من شهادات الديانة المسيحية التي تؤهلك لذلك, فيمكنك عدم الاقتناع لكن لا يمكنك ان تقول هذا التفسير غير صحيح و هذا تفسيري هو الاصح, لككانت المسألة لعب و كل شخص بيفسر القرأن على راحته...*




*



هذا يعني انك تقر بأن الرب ينفخ في البوق؟ اعتبر هذا اقرار منك.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
للمرة الكذا, معنى ان الرب ينفخ, اي ان الرب ينذر و يحذر و هذا يتم عن طريق الروح القدس, بدون اساءة لكن بكلك محبة, تحتاج للقراءة اكثر في العهد الجديد حتى تعرف الاشارات, و انا هنا لا اقلل من فهمك لا لكن ادعوك الى الاطلاع اكثر...*





> ====
> قال(...لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ غَضِبَ. نَفَثَ أَنْفُهُ دُخَاناً، و نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ ،....) الخ ..
> 
> 
> ...


 
يمكن انا ما وصلتلك الفكرة جيدا... النص يقول ان الرب غضب , نتاج الغضب هو ان سدوم و عمورة دمرت و حرقت, و هذا ليس من الدخان الذي من انفه ولا من النار الذي في فمه, لكان نتاج غذب اله انه سمح لسدوم و عمورة بالخراب.. اتمنى ان تكون الصورة وضحت اكثر...




سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (4 ديسمبر 2005)

*الموضوع مكرر*


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2005)

اخي الحبيب و بكل اسف هذا غير عدل... فلو جئنا الى النصوص القرأنية و بالرغم من عدم اقتناعنا بالتفاسير الا اننا نظطر الى قبوله وهذا لان العدل يحكم بهذا الشئ, انت اتيت بنصوص انت جاهل بمعناها, و لما فسرناها الك وجدت ان اقفال الموضوع و غلقه هو افضل وسيلة, فعلا احزنتي اخي الحبيب, لانك و بكل محبة لم تكن عادل في حكمك هذا... اترك المجال الى الاخوة الاخرين للتعليق...


----------



## Muneer (4 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> اخي الحبيب و بكل اسف هذا غير عدل... فلو جئنا الى النصوص القرأنية و بالرغم من عدم اقتناعنا بالتفاسير الا اننا نظطر الى قبوله وهذا لان العدل يحكم بهذا الشئ, انت اتيت بنصوص انت جاهل بمعناها, و لما فسرناها الك وجدت ان اقفال الموضوع و غلقه هو افضل وسيلة, فعلا احزنتي اخي الحبيب, لانك و بكل محبة لم تكن عادل في حكمك هذا... اترك المجال الى الاخوة الاخرين للتعليق...



*مرحبا ..  اكمل وتجاهل ردي السابق ..

المسألة ليست جهل بمعاني النصوص .. انما هي تفسيركم لا يقنع فالنص شيء والتفسير شيء اخر ..

وعدم اقتناعي هذا من حقي  .. انت تقول انك تظطر لقبول تفسير النصوص القرآنية , لماذا قبلتها لان تفسيرها مقنع  بالنسبة لك

انا اضع النصوص وليس عليء تفسيرها  فالنصوص واضحة لا اظن انها تحتاج لتفسير بل تحتاج الى رد مقنع ..

يعني ان تشرح النص مثلاً بدل التفسير..فالشرح يقنع ..

انتظر ردك وارجوك ارجوك تجاهل ردي السابق ...


هذه نصوص لم يتم شرحها بعد..

========================
الريح والغيوم وسيلة لنقل الرب تحمله فيها حيث يريد !!! 

جاء في سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 22 : 10 ] عن الله : 

" طأ طأ السموات ونزل . . . طار ورؤى على أجنحة الريح " 

وورد في المزمور [18 : 10 ] : 

" هف على أجنحة الريح " والكلام عن الله سبحانه وتعالى ! 

وفي المزمور [ 104 : 3 ] : 

" المسقف علالية بالمياه . الجاعل السحاب مركبته . الماشي على أجنحة الريح " 

تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً . 
======================
السحاب هو غبار رجل الله !!! 

وهذا طبقاً لما جاء في سفر ناحوم [ 1 : 3 ] : 

" طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ فِي الزَّوْبَعَةِ وَالْعَاصِفَةِ، وَالْغَمَامُ غُبَارُ قَدَمَيْهِ."
======================
الغيوم تمنعنا من رؤية الله !! 
وهذا طبقاً لما جاء في سفر أيوب [ 22 : 14 ] : 

" السحاب ستر له فلا يرى ، وعلى دائرة السموات يتمشى " 

======================
الرب واقف على السلم ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!!!
يقول كاتب سفر التكوين [ 28 : 10 ] عن حلم يعقوب في بيت إيل : 

" أَمَّا يَعْقُوبُ فَتَوَجَّهَ مِنْ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ نَحْوَ حَارَانَ فَصَادَفَ مَوْضِعاً قَضَى فِيهِ لَيْلَتَهُ . . . وَرَأَى حُلْماً شَاهَدَ فِيهِ سُلَّماً قَائِمَةً عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَرَأْسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ وَمَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ تَصْعَدُ وَتَنْزِلُ عَلَيْهَا وَالرَّبُّ نَفْسُهُ وَاقِفٌ فَوْقَهَا !! " 
======================


تشبيه الرب تبارك وتعالى بأنه (سكير) يصرخ عالياً من شدة الخمر !

يقول كاتب المزمور [ 78 : 65 ] عن الله سبحانه وتعالى : " فاستيقظ الرب كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر يصرخ عالياً من الخمر " ( تعالى الله عما يصفون )
======================

الرب يأمر بالسُّكر !!!

" كُلُوا أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ.اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. " [ نشيد الإنشاد 5 : 1] 

======================

تشبيه الرب تبارك وتعالى بأنثى الأسد ( لبوة ) وبالدب !

سفر العدد [ 24 : 9 ] :

" يَجْثِمُ كَأَسَدٍ، وَيَرْبِضُ كَلَبْوَةٍ."

" وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَإِلَهاً سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا عَرَفْتُكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضِ الْعَطَشِ. لَمَّا رَعُوا شَبِعُوا. شَبِعُوا وَارْتَفَعَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذَلِكَ نَسُونِي. فَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ. أَرْصُدُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ كَنَمِرٍ. أَصْدِمُهُمْ كَدُبَّةٍ مُثْكِلٍ وَأَشُقُّ شَغَافَ قَلْبِهِمْ وَآكُلُهُمْ هُنَاكَ كَلَبْوَةٍ. يُمَزِّقُهُمْ وَحْشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. " [هوشع 13: 4-8 ] 
فتارة كالدب وتارة كالاسد وتارة كلبوة !! هل هذا اسلوب رباني ؟!
=======================


وهل تعلم عزيزي المتصفح 

ان الكتاب المقدس يقول أن موسى النبي عليه السلام رأى مؤخرة الله !

يقول كاتب سفر الخروج [ 33 : 23 ] ان الرب قال لموسى :

" ثم أرفع يدي فتنظر ورائي وأما وجهي فلا يرى "

بالله عليك أيها القارى الكريم تصور هذا المنظر وأنت ترى مؤخرة الواحد القهار !

=======================
الرب ينوح ويولول ويمشي عرياناً !!!

جاء في سفر ميخا [ 1 : 8 ] أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول عن نفسه : " لِهَذَا أَنُوحُ وَأُوَلْوِلُ وَأَمْشِي حَافِياً عُرْيَاناً، وَأُعْوِلُ كَبَنَاتِ آوَى، وَأَنْتَحِبُ كَالنَّعَامِ "


=======================



تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب My Rock 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام*


----------

